# Dryer sounds like a jet engine!



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

I would make sure that the belt is run properly around the tensioner. There are also felt gaskets that seal the drum and front panel. If one of these came out it will make all kinds of strange noises. The seal looks like a belt made of lint.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

blower wheel, sounds like maybe you did not get the blower wheel back on right.


----------

